# How to secure bolts to this wood?



## farmerjohn1324 (Dec 19, 2017)

This is a homemade tile cart. The bolts for the wheels are not long enough to go through the plywood and 2x4's.

What can I do to secure the wheels?

Also, once this is done, how should I secure the middle two 2x4's to the outside ones? Only the outside ones are connected to the wheels.


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 19, 2017)

You can use a "T" nut for the wheels, or shorten the threaded rod, use a threaded coupling and a bolt.

Screw the ply to the 2X's.


----------



## maxdad118 (Dec 19, 2017)

If you have a counter bore bit you can bore about half the thickness of 2x4 or whatever it takes?


----------



## MrMiz (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm on a welding kick today.... sorry houserepairtalk members.  You can weld on an extension of any type you like. If you don't have a welder ask neighbors it should only be about 10-20 min of work and about .40 cents of wire and gas. Shouldn't be hard to find somebody you could trade a beer or something for.

You could also return them and get some with the flat mount style top with the 4 holes in it.

1. For securing the middle 2X4's you can put the 2X4's on top and let middle pressure push them together. Screwing them to the plyboard.
2. Glue and pocket screws. Soak up every touching surface with glue and then pocket screws to pinch them together.
3. Angle Iron at the ends. 1 x 1 angle or even 2 x 2 for some "beef"
4. Biscuit or dowels and glue.
5. More 2X4's in the other direction or another layer of ply??
6. Take the 2 out of them middle and re-orientate them all make a box with a center beam. The best weight baring side of a 2 x 4 is on the 2 side


----------



## Chris (Dec 19, 2017)

maxdad118 said:


> If you have a counter bore bit you can bore about half the thickness of 2x4 or whatever it takes?



What he said, then the nut will also sit under the top edge so it will be flush.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Dec 19, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> You can use a "T" nut for the wheels, or shorten the threaded rod, use a threaded coupling and a bolt.
> 
> Screw the ply to the 2X's.



"T" nut it is.

I can't believe I couldn't figure out the 2nd question.

"A f****ng screw, ya dummie."

I must be tired.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Dec 19, 2017)

Chris said:


> What he said, then the nut will also sit under the top edge so it will be flush.



I'm hoping the T nut, will work.

I don't want to buy a new bit that I'll only use once if I don't have to.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Dec 19, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> You can use a "T" nut for the wheels, or shorten the threaded rod, use a threaded coupling and a bolt.
> 
> Screw the ply to the 2X's.



How would a T nut work if I can't fasten it from the other side?

https://youtu.be/HVfkxJiqLkA


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 19, 2017)

It's a short term solution and if you overload the cart and run over uneven surfaces, they won't last.

The long term solution is as suggested, purchase quality casters that attach with 4 screws.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 19, 2017)

If the bolt is threaded turn the board over and counter drill a big enough holes so you can add nuts and washers and lock washers.
If they are not threaded then you need the sleeves that go with them.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bedframe-5...tic-Inserts-Plugs-Caps-Set-of-4-/152421008102


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Dec 19, 2017)

nealtw said:


> If the bolt is threaded turn the board over and counter drill a big enough holes so you can add nuts and washers and lock washers.
> If they are not threaded then you need the sleeves that go with them.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bedframe-5...tic-Inserts-Plugs-Caps-Set-of-4-/152421008102



Are you saying drill a hole all the way through the plywood, through the 2x4's and out the other side?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 19, 2017)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> Are you saying drill a hole all the way through the plywood, through the 2x4's and out the other side?



No, if the shaft is threaded, drill a 1 1/4" hole half way thru so you can up a nut in the hole and thread it on the shaft. Hole has to be big enough for the nut and the socket to tighten it, 
https://www.google.ca/search?biw=16......0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.EIaZIPKq_LY


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Dec 19, 2017)

nealtw said:


> No, if the shaft is threaded, drill a 1 1/4" hole half way thru so you can up a nut in the hole and thread it on the shaft. Hole has to be big enough for the nut and the socket to tighten it,
> https://www.google.ca/search?biw=16......0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.EIaZIPKq_LY



The shaft is 3/8" threaded. If I did that, I still don't get what would secure it to the wood.

Something like this might work...

https://www.homedepot.com/p/The-Hil...teel-Round-Base-Tee-Nut-8-Pack-4146/204775367

Because I could screw it into the wood.


----------



## maxdad118 (Dec 19, 2017)

Counter bore, or you could use a wood bit like this..the paddle part will be your depth. Use the tip as your pilot hole. Finish the other side of the bolt hole with appropriate bit. Be careful not to go all the way thru.&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Dec 19, 2017)

maxdad118 said:


> Counter bore, or you could use a wood bit like this..the paddle part will be your depth. Use the tip as your pilot hole. Finish the other side of the bolt hole with appropriate bit. Be careful not to go all the way thru.&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;



The bolt is not long enough to go through to the other side. I don't understand what would be anchoring the bolt to the wood.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Dec 19, 2017)

This is what I need...

https://m.lowes.com/pd/Hillman-3-8-in-Brass-Standard-SAE-Wood-Insert-Lock-Nut/3012578


----------



## maxdad118 (Dec 19, 2017)

A nut....and maybe a fender washer that fits inside the bore.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 19, 2017)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> This is what I need...
> 
> https://m.lowes.com/pd/Hillman-3-8-in-Brass-Standard-SAE-Wood-Insert-Lock-Nut/3012578



The casters you have are made more for a table that has steel legs that would take the strain. I am a little afraid that what ever you do will just work at the wood until they fail. I  Have built lots of these with just a sheet of plywood and casters that have a flat base that take 4 carriage bolts. The other trick is to use two coasters that do not turn and then  they will push in the intended direction.


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 19, 2017)

The tail about the depth depends upon how much too short the threaded shaft on the caster is.


----------



## bud16415 (Dec 19, 2017)

Jam them in the hole and let the weight of the cart hold them down. if they are sloppy you drilled the holes too big drill some new ones over and inch.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Dec 19, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> Jam them in the hole and let the weight of the cart hold them down. if they are sloppy you drilled the holes too big drill some new ones over and inch.



Yea probably.

But I'll use the threaded inserts just to make it a little better.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Dec 23, 2017)

Here's my tile cart. Threaded inserts holding the casters.

Haven't used it for tile yet, but it supports my weight and I weigh much more than a box of tile.


----------

